# my baby tears



## flagerr (Aug 13, 2005)

why my baby tear's leaf growing so small?

5 gal with 18 watt CF. 10 hours lighting

Co2 20 ppm
EI method fertilizing
NO3 11ppm, PO4 1ppm

how to grow larger leafs?
i think it growing slow

regards


----------



## stcyrwm (Apr 20, 2005)

I think they're supposed to be small. If you look in the plant finder you'll find this info (note the last sentence):

"The dainty _Hemianthus micranthemoides_, often known as baby tears or pearlgrass, forms dense carpets in moist areas along the edges of rivers, ponds, and other freshwater bodies of water in the North American mid-Atlantic region from Virginia to New York. Although common in the hobby, this plant is endangered in Maryland, New Jersey, and Pennsylvania.

_H. micranthemoides_ is an undemanding plant with three to four lanceolate leaves per whorl, requiring only ample lighting in an unshaded location (1.75 watts per gallon with power compacts or more). When lit well, this plant will become very bushy, and the stems will grow at an angle above the substrate. Poorly-lit stems will grow straight up and seem leggy. This plant is an excellent candidate for well lit non-CO2 aquaria, although CO2 does promote faster and bushier growth. Although not too picky about fertilization, the plant does appreciate regular doses of nitrate and of an iron/micronutrient mix. High levels of PO4 (1.5-2 ppm) seem to encourage larger, more robust stems and faster growth. This plant is highly sensitive to fish medications such as erythromycin and tryptaflavin and, even nylon fabric.

_H. micranthemoides_ is simple to propagate-simply snip off a stem from the bush and replant into the substrate. It is easiest to prune the plant by cutting off the growing tips with a pair of scissors, using a fine net to collect all the leaves and pieces of stem that float upward.

This plant is very versatile for aquascaping purposes. The plant can be used as a foreground plant by planting individual stems horizontally along the substrate and providing ample amounts of power compact, metal halide, or T5 lighting. The plant can also be planted normally and, after repeated prunings, form an impressive bush in the midground or even in the background. *Due to its small leaf size, this plant is highly suitable for nano planted aquascapes."*

*Bill*


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Baby Tears leafs are natural small.

You say the plant is growing slow, _how long have you had it planted_?... In my experience BT takes a little while to get growing good.


----------



## JaySilverman (Jun 19, 2005)

they call them baby tears for a reason


----------



## alexperez (Oct 8, 2004)

I have some in both High-Light,CO2 and Low-Light,NO CO2 Tanks
and the leaves do grow smaller in the Low-Light Tank, But not by much.


----------



## flagerr (Aug 13, 2005)

the leaf grow much smaller from the the other old leaf.

i've been planted it for 2 weeks.

5 gal with 18watt CF (low light??)
also provided Diy CO2 with mini reactor.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

flagerr said:


> the leaf grow much smaller from the the other old leaf.


Could the BT been grown emerged, that could be the difference in leaf size.



> ```
> i've been planted it for 2 weeks
> ```
> .


This is not long, give the plant some time to take root and start to grow.



> 5 gal with 18watt CF (low light??)


The WPG rule breaks down in smaller tank, so you will have less light then you would in a larger tank... Take a look at this article: http://www.rexgrigg.com/mlt.htm


----------

